# Suche Wakü Komponenten



## Sebbi12392 (26. November 2014)

*Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Servus,

ich habe vor  mir ne komplett  Wasserkühlung einzubauen.
Habe mir mal alphacool angeschaut.

Gekühlt werden sollen Prozessor und Grafikkarte.

Gehäuse ist in wenigen Tagen ein Silent Base 800.

Restsystem siehe Signatur oder Profil.

Was brauch ich für Komponenten und was passt ins Gehäuse?

Kaufen werde ich alles bei Amazon auch wenns da etwas teurer ist da ich kein Mindfactory oder Alternateaccount habe da man dort so weit ich weiß nicht per Bankeinzug zahlen kann und ich keine andere Möglichkeit habe.
Daher wenn möglich nur Amazon Links.

Danke


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

am besten bestell bei Aquatuning.de 

den eine gute Costum wkü kostest schon für GPU und CPU um die 300€ und wenn du da noch bei amzon bestellst wirds nochmal mehr 

Gib mal bescheid wo du dir gedacht hast die Radiatoren unterzubringen  und was machen willst ... OC oder einfach nur einen leisen Betrieb und Optik 

lg


----------



## Joselman (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Einmal hier entlang. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Joselman: Wollte ich auch verlinken ... warst schneller jetzt 

Am besten SEBBI12392 wäre wenn du dich zuerst mal richtig einliest in das Thema . Kann dir nicht genau sagen was du brauchst. Kommt ganz drauf an was du damit vor hast ... was für dich wichtiger ist die >Temps oder lautstärke


Willst du einen Röhren AGB oder in einen schacht verbaut? Musst ein bisschen mehr angaben machen wie es ungefähr aussehen sollte bei dir ?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Mit genug Sinan nsiinuerten rafis und passenden lüftern geht beides... Also das is nichs probs.. Also temps sowie leise... Aber wir. Rauchen mehr infos was genau du habn willst... Z.b. wie schon aufgewiesen.. Der agb


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

sonst kannst du dir mal die Sets von Aquatuning ansehen mit einen 240 Radi ... das kannst einfach erweitern indem noch einen 240er dazu nimmst + anschlüsse


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*



Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Noxxphox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit genug Sinan nsiinuerten rafis und passenden lüftern geht beides... Also das is nichs probs.. Also temps sowie leise...
> ...


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

AGB wollte ich in den Laufwerkschacht stecken. Wichtig sind mir leiser Betrieb und gute Kühlung da bei mir CPU und Graka sehr heiß werden.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

wie viele Luftauslässe hat dein case bzw wie gross (120 mm oder 2x 120 mm) wäre noch sehr hilfreich wegen den Radis


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Hinten passt ein 120mm Lüfter und oben 2 120er


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (28. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

hm .... da die GPU auch etwas wärmer wird ( aber super Graka hast , .. wäre es von Vorteil nicht die SLim radis verwenden und mindestens Lüfter mit ca 1200  U/min bis 1600 (Kannst ja auch später einstellen die Lüfter noch)

und glaub mir bestell bei Aquatuning ... super support ... sofortiger umtasch bei defekt und sogar alle zahlungsmöglochkeiten.. habe gesehen wäre wichtig für dich  

Meine Empfehlung hier

hm .... da die GPU auch etwas wärmer wird ( aber super Graka hast , .. wäre es von Vorteil nicht die SLim radis verwenden und mindestens Lüfter mit ca 1200  U/min bis 1600 (Kannst ja auch später einstellen die Lüfter noch)

und glaub mir bestell bei Aquatuning ... super support ... sofortiger umtasch bei defekt und sogar alle zahlungsmöglochkeiten.. habe gesehen wäre wichtig für dich  

Meine Empfehlung hier

CPU Kühler:                  passend für deinen sokel   http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...xos-xp-light-black-v.2-nickel-intel/amd?c=251
GPU Kühler :               Für deine Graka habe ich leider keinen Komplettkühler gefunden... müsstest bei aquatuning anfragen oder einen Chipkühler nehmen + SPAWAS Passiv kühlen  ... empfehle aber eher wenn möglich einen KompletKühler
Radiatoren :               http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...lphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-120mm?c=352    ---- 120 mm 
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...lphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-240mm?c=352 

Scläuche :                     http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...schlauch-alphatube-hf-13/10-3/8-id-klar?c=362

Anschlüsse           http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...schraubtuelle-g1/4-kompakt-black-nickel?c=274      würde das set nehmen .. da alles dabei von winkel und gerade .. bist beim einbauen flexibler  

AGB                  http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ool-repack-dual-bayres-5-25-clear-rev.2?c=304
Pumpe :          http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...525/laing-ddc-pumpe-12v-ddc-1t-plus-pwm?c=343 
oder                  http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...im-1048-790-230volt-vollkeramiklagerung?c=338

Lüfter entweder 3 mal http://www.aquatuning.de/luftkuehlung/luefter/11569/enermax-t.b.-silence-pwm-120x120x25mm?c=410
 oder 3 mal http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ries-sp120-pwm-quiet-edition-120x120x25?c=410
Wärmeleitpaste eine gute, Flüssigkeit suchst dir einfach eine aus 

wenn noch fragen sind kanst auch gerne ein PN senden


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

Lt. EKWB  passt dieser Kühler auf die Graka http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-dcii-nickel.html


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (28. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

a super danke dir .... hat ich fast vergessen habe auch schonmal einen Kühler über den Konfigurator gefunden .... und EKWB supper quali ... TOP 


Ich denke aber die restliche konfig wird passen ..... vl  am besten wäre halt 2 RAdis 240 mm ...... vl bekommt er einen ja aufs dach des cases ... hab ich auch so gemacht


----------



## Sebbi12392 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Wakü Komponenten*

OK. Dann schau ich mir das alles mal an und meld mich dann falls ichs mach nochmal. Brauch jetzt halt leider erst mal ne neue Grafikkarte.


----------

